# Which trainer would you put in training and with who?



## TroubledTB

So if you could take a trainer and tell them to go back to school who would it be and where would you send them? 
For me it would be Richard Spooner, and I would send him to George Morris to finally fix his leg over the jumps.
Another would be Steve Cross, because of many, many, reasons and I would send him to Leslie Steele just to make it painful.

Who would you pick? Just curious.


----------



## StormyBlues

DEF Ludgar Beerbam(or however you spell it) to GM to fix his position overall, it is horrible!!!!!!

And Corrin Ashton, I think she is a very reckless rider, I would send her to David O'Conner.


----------



## eventerdrew

I definitely agree with sending Richard Spooner back to Morris. His leg flops all over the place the the point where sometimes I'm afraid that he will fall.

I would send Anky van Grunsven to Debbie Macdonald. Debbie is a very classy rider and doesn't do the harsh stuff that Anky does.

Darren Chiacchia to Kim Severson. He rides like a hunter rider so much that it's scary on XC.

do you really think Corrine is reckless, SB? I've never seen her act reckless.


----------



## MIEventer

> Darren Chiacchia to Kim Severson. He rides like a hunter rider so much that it's scary on XC.


That seems to be the trend at lower levels too. Hunter/Jumpers who have been drilled on "Equitation" venture onto the CC course and jump a CC fence the same way they do a stadium fence - tisk tisk...they are going to get into allot of trouble.

But Darren is an exceptional rider. 

Ludgar Beerbalm is one of the most functional riders out there - he'd outride many North Americans...and does - regardless of his form. May not look pretty, but he sure does get the job done. European Riding is not as perched or posed as North American Riding.

~~~

Who would I send to whom? 

No one. I have allot of issues of my own to deal with, I am by no means at upper levels and who am I to judge them - since they are where they are for a reason.


----------



## eventerdrew

from seeing Darren in FL, I don't like the way he rides at all. Strung out and kind of wild.


----------



## MIEventer

I hear he got started on a race track. He was cleaning stalls at first and then was able to start riding the TB's - then it went from that to training them...now look where he is.

I wonder what his official training was between the Track and where he is now?

I've watched him allot out at Richland Park here in my neck of the woods. It is a 3 star rated course where big named riders come every year to ride. Darren, The O'Connors, Dorothy Crowell, Becky Holder, Buck Davidson - I've been blessed to beable to watch them! I don't really recall Darren being strung out, but he is a forward rider.


----------



## StormyBlues

I thought Corrin's 2008 Rolex XC was slightly reckless, my opnion on it


----------



## MIEventer

How about before you critique a GP Level Rider who has made a name for himself world wide - you work on your form first.


----------



## StormyBlues

My form is acctaully almost perfect over 3' jumps


----------



## MIEventer

Let's see.


----------



## StormyBlues

It's on my other camera, not on my computer. It was on Geoffery with my other trainer Ruthie in Floridia.


----------



## MIEventer

I'll wait for you to post it  I'm intreagued.


----------



## StormyBlues

Ok, it might take a week or so.


----------



## TroubledTB

Sheesh, this was supposed to be fun, just poking at people who of course ride better than us. If we never critiqued people who are better than us then competition would be no fun. What about america's next top model, am I as pretty as those girls? Hell No! But do I have an opinion about who should be there, of course. This is not about saying I'm better than blah blah blah, but pointing out who we think could use some help from who. Take a chill pill. No one is perfect, not even trainers.


----------



## MIEventer

No, you're right, it is supposed to be fun - and I understand where you are coming from. I just don't feel right looking at upper level riders saying they should fix this and fix that - when I am no where near where they are in experience, education, abillity.

Now if I could go to any trainer at all - I would pick a few...

Ian Millar
Eric Lemaze
Beth Underhill
Beezie Madden
Buck Davidson
David O'Connor
Becky Holder


----------



## Spyder

TroubledTB said:


> but pointing out who we think could use some help from who.


I agree.




StormyBlues said:


> My form is acctaully almost perfect over 3' jumps


No one is perfect (not even me) but good form over fences starts with good form on the horse. I have known Cindy Ishoy for a long time and could set you up with her to stabalize that seat of yours.


----------



## eventerdrew

i would LOVE to train with Eric Lamaze. I've heard he is an excellent instructor


----------



## MIEventer

I have heard great things about him too, but I've never seen him ride in person - the closest I've gotten to him is watching him ride at Spruce Meadows on the telly.

He was discovered at Thunderbird, and sponsored by Roots Canada - that's when he was introduced to Cagney and went from there. Now look at him - his own barn, married, students, horses, sponsors - go Eric!


----------



## lovemyponies

ha ha I my position is so far from perfect, I don't know about matching up current riders with trainers but of course I would love to go to the O'connors or the grand man, George Morris.... we used to think of him as royalty when I was a kid.


----------



## StormyBlues

I might go and train with the O'Conner's this winter. I plan on going down with my new horse and working with Ruthie and her Husband Andrew Harbison, and maybe with the O'Conners.


----------



## OliviaM14

stormyblues must be an awesome eq rider if her form is perfect over 3ft! i do wanna see a pic haha....serioulsy. then again, 3ft is very easy to have perfect form over.


----------



## MIEventer

I think I might go train with Rainbow Bright - her form is someting to be sought after:










Look at that solid leg!! Her heels are perfect! No wonder she didn't come unstabalized on the landing of that jump her pony is doing. They are anchoring her perfectly, her seat is solid and her upper body has remained over her horses center of gravity. I love how she's looking up - AND to boot - she is posing Buck Davidson's signature wave!! 

I wonder if she is taking in any clients?


----------



## OliviaM14

OH! can i join you please?? hahahahaha.


----------



## OliviaM14

hmmm.....and arent there plenty of trainers that deff need some work on their attitude???


----------



## StormyBlues

I said almost perfect, lol my release sucked, and so did my elbows.


----------



## MIEventer

I wonder if I can get Rainbow Bright to teach me how to make Nelson sparkle like that?


----------



## TroubledTB

I don't think Rainbow is taking any clients, I'm sure she has all the gay boys lining up at her barn.


----------



## barefoot

StormyBlues said:


> I might go and train with the O'Conner's this winter. I plan on going down with my new horse and working with Ruthie and her Husband Andrew Harbison, and maybe with the O'Conners.


My friend did their camp last year, she loved it and said she learned a whole lot. I really want to go train with them soon. She also went and trained with Will Coleman (ugh lucky) for a month too. She was doing so good with her new little prospect, then his left valve all of a sudden went one day, and he died a half hour later back in January.

By the way, Rainbow Bright is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl

......


----------



## Endless Journey Girl

MIEventer said:


> Now if I could go to any trainer at all - I would pick a few...
> 
> Ian Millar
> Eric Lemaze
> Beth Underhill
> Beezie Madden
> Buck Davidson
> David O'Connor
> Becky Holder


Woohoo Ian Millar and Eric Lemaze, both Canadians, makes me proud to be Canadian I must say. Ian Millar is like my dream trainer too, it's like he's been there done that he's in his 60's and still going strong, he's been to the Olympics like 8 times now haha. Bet he'd have some really great tips. Just look at his daughter and son, both turning out to be amazing riders too. Gave him a run for his money at the Royal Winter Fair the last couple years too.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl

MIEventer said:


> I have heard great things about him too, but I've never seen him ride in person - the closest I've gotten to him is watching him ride at Spruce Meadows on the telly.
> 
> He was discovered at Thunderbird, and sponsored by Roots Canada - that's when he was introduced to Cagney and went from there. Now look at him - his own barn, married, students, horses, sponsors - go Eric!


I would love love love to train with him, like total dream lol. Hard to believe he was caught doing cocaine a few years back and kicked off the Canadian show jumping team! What a way to redeem yourself though winning Olympic Gold for your country, when he was up on the podium holding back tears I was just about in tears myself watching it! I bet he's a really nice person too, he knows what it's like to work for your passion. From the sounds of it I don't think he had an easy childhood.


----------



## MIEventer

> By the way, Rainbow Bright is a brilliant idea.


I know eh Barefoot! Come on! Who wouldn't want to train with her - check out her impecable form on her horse!!!

And forget Eventing colors, I want Nelson to sparkle like her horse does!!


> I don't think Rainbow is taking any clients, I'm sure she has all the gay boys lining up at her barn.


Awww, poop. I'm going to have to make some phone calls - have my people call her people you know eh, just to be sure. Because if she has any openings at her fascillity, I must fill a spot before someone else does. 

Look at her seat, so solid! I'm quite impressed! I bet she'd hold up quite well at Rolex, wonder why she hasn't compeated?

Endless Journey Girl - I am Canadian  I grew up watching Ian Millar. I remember my dream was to ride under that Clock Tower at Spruce and ride amongst Ian Millar. My Mom would laugh and say that by the time I made it to Spruce, Ian would be in a wheel chair. lol.

That's ok  I'm an Eventer anyhow - no Spruce for me, but I do want to get back to Prelim. That's my main goal right now, then when I get back to Pre - my next goal will be 1 star.

I cliniqued under Ian eons ago through Pony Club. He really opened my eyes, because at the time I thought riding was jumping - you know, I jump so therefore I am - and he showed me a whole new world to riding, and how important dressage is and how much dressage must be done in order to jump. I'm thankful for that.

I'll always remember his words *"A Good Rider Conforms To Their Horse, A Poor Rider Makes Their Horse Conform To Them"* and *"A Good Rider Blames Themselves, A Poor Rider Blames Their Horse"*

Always stuck in my head to this day.


----------



## MIEventer

Quote:
Originally Posted by *StormyBlues*  
_My form is acctaully almost perfect over 3' jumps_



> No one is perfect (not even me) but good form over fences starts with good form on the horse. I have known Cindy Ishoy for a long time and could set you up with her to stabalize that seat of yours.


I bet Rainbow Bright could help her with that seat too


----------



## barefoot

MIEventer said:


> That's ok  I'm an Eventer anyhow - no Spruce for me, but I do want to get back to Prelim. That's my main goal right now, then when I get back to Pre - my next goal will be 1 star.


With Nelson?


----------



## eventerdrew

oh my gosh... Rainbow Brite needs to come to KS. She will have a huge client base here!

If I had a perfect form over 3' fences I would probably die. Try riding my horse, you will see why!!!


----------



## MIEventer

Barefoot - Nelson has gone Prelim with his previous owner, but not with me. I got him with full intentions of going Pre with him, but I don't think that goal will be accomlished anytime soon. He is between 16-18 years of age and I don't want to do that to him.

While I believe he fully can do it - I don't know *shrugs shoulders* I just don't want to compromise his physical well being - being that he is getting on in age. 

Last year we did some BN at the start of the season *yawn for Nelson* and then Novice and schooled Training *you always school one level above what you compeate* and I am perfectly happy right there - so no rush 

This season, no events for us at all. Due to the economy, Hubby got laid off from his very well paid, full time job - and now on UI or whatever it is called here in the U.S - and my full time job went to part time, then to semi part time. 

So no money, and what we do have - money is tight. Thankfully I just got a Full Time job as a cook that pays quite well - and I am working at my 'semi' part time job as well. 

So I am just very thankful to have Nelson. We are focusing on Dressage this season - since Dressage has become the most competative stage in Eventing *I am talking about recognized USEA events where the competativeness is serous* if you don't do well in dressage at these events.....you wont have any luck placing top 5 - so we are now taking Dressage lessons weekly and just enjoying one another's company.

That is why I don't think we'll see Prelim anytime soon - and I feel that by the time we are ready, he'll be at the retirement age. 



> oh my gosh... Rainbow Brite needs to come to KS. She will have a huge client base here!


LOL - I think Buck would be very proud to see her sportin' his signature arm in the air!!! GO RAINBOW!!!


> If I had a perfect form over 3' fences I would probably die. Try riding my horse, you will see why!!!


You guys have to go see the thread I started about North American Equitation - I would love to hear your views Eventerdrew and Barefoot! 

I am starting to think Equitation is overly done here and I've become quite lax on my opinoins of the matter since I was shown that functionallity is far more important.

I've been riding seriously since I joined Pony Club back in the 90's - and I don't even have perfect equitation. I think people like to talk out of their ***. Even GP Jumpers don't have perfect equitation for pete's sake.

I think functionallity is far more important - but that's a discussion for my other thread


----------



## Piper182

Jumping and seat wise, I would want Karen and David O'Connor, George Morris and Laura Chapot... but I would really love to train under Stacey Westfall. She is western and does freestyle reining but she does it bareback with no bridle, no halter, nothing. The amount of muscle she has in her legs must be ridiculous.

I also really like Buck Brannaman. He's a brilliant clinician.


----------



## StormyBlues

I would want to take a few dressage lessons with Stephan Peters! I love his way of riding, and the fun he has with his sport!


----------



## barefoot

How about Anky with Rainbow Bright - She could teach her how to just fly with her horse rather than 'make it'


----------



## Spyder

StormyBlues said:


> I would want to take a few dressage lessons with Stephan Peters! I love his way of riding, and the fun he has with his sport!


 
Yeah ol' Stiffen sure does get excited !!


----------



## hotreddun

I would send my trainer to go train for a month with the O'Conners. Not because she needs it (although everybody can always USE more training) but because she NEEDS a vacation where she focuses on her horses. She is so busy with us clients that she has two GREAT prospects just sitting out in her pasture and she admits that she doesn't have enough time for her own pursuits.


----------



## mayfieldk

I would send me to Philippe Karl.


----------



## StormyBlues

I really want to go down to my trainer's friend's place in Lake City, FL, and train with Ralph Hill, because he lives with them


----------



## MIEventer

I thought you were going to the O'Connors?


----------



## TroubledTB

MIEventer said:


> I've been riding seriously since I joined Pony Club back in the 90's - and I don't even have perfect equitation. I think people like to talk out of their ***. Even GP Jumpers don't have perfect equitation for pete's sake.


You went to Pony Club and thought you would come out knowing how to equitate? Sheesh, what side of the barn did you grow up in! :lol:


----------



## mayfieldk

Aren't you, MIEventer? I know I am.


----------



## MIEventer

> You went to Pony Club and thought you would come out knowing how to equitate? Sheesh, what side of the barn did you grow up in! :lol:


HAH! *smacks forehead* what was I thinking eh?!?!










Here I thought PC would take me GP! 


> Aren't you, MIEventer? I know I am.


 
Hell no! I'm heading to Rainbow Bright's farm! Check out her riding skills! Who wouldn't want to train with her? I already sent in my application and told Nelson he'll have to wear Twinkle Toes and pink.

We're set!


----------



## mayfieldk

They didn't accept me.


----------



## StormyBlues

I might go school there, but bord there is 625 a month!


----------



## TroubledTB

MIEventer said:


> HAH! *smacks forehead* what was I thinking eh?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought PC would take me GP!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no! I'm heading to Rainbow Bright's farm! Check out her riding skills! Who wouldn't want to train with her? I already sent in my application and told Nelson he'll have to wear Twinkle Toes and pink.
> 
> We're set!


Glad you took that the right way, and I have a 2:30 with RB on Thurs, maybe you could join me. We could sparkle together and I hear she has a strict no sweat policy, keeps down on flies, allows you to sparkle to your fullest, I think I'm going to like it there.


----------



## StormyBlues

^ohhhhh don't forget your hot pink eyeshadow!


----------



## MIEventer

> Glad you took that the right way, and I have a 2:30 with RB on Thurs, maybe you could join me. We could sparkle together and I hear she has a strict no sweat policy, keeps down on flies, allows you to sparkle to your fullest, I think I'm going to like it there.


Darn tootin' rights I'll join ya! Maybe we can do a paudes doux *sp* together, we'd rock the house!

"who's your trainer?" they'd ask
"Rainbow Bright baby, we got in and you didn't!" we'd answer while snapping our fingers and swinging our heads.

I wonder if RB was trained by BD? I'm excited to lean that signature hand pose!

When my mom found out, she ordered me custom made riding boots, that look just like RB's! 

Yeah....that's right! I have RB boots, eat your hearts out *snaps finger


----------



## StormyBlues

^darn! I sure wanted some, but Dover sold out!


----------



## StormyBlues

Acctually Beezie Madden doesn't kick her legs back, she lifts the horse up into her aids with a strong leg on the girth


----------



## eventerdrew

I don't think they fling their legs back on purpose. Like StormyBlues said, Beezie has a wonderful position and all of her horses do extremely well... Judgement is my fav 

MIEventer- I believe it was Rainbow Bright who trained Buck. Not the other way around  haha


----------



## QHDragon

I might be totally wrong in this, but I remember reading somewhere (and I think it was good ole George) that some riders "kick" their legs back to get their leg of the side of a sensitive horse.


----------



## StormyBlues

^that makes so much more sense then to get them to get their legs up!


----------



## eventerdrew

Yeah that makes more sense. I've noticed that Beezie only does it with the horses that kick out behind.... *ahem* Judgement. haha


----------



## TroubledTB

RB has some competition, maybe Bart has some openings for the poor people who couldn't get into her barn. He's a little more crude, but very fast, maybe could help with Xcountry times?


----------



## eventerdrew

Bart is doing an excellent job with his horse. Look at the horse's relaxed expression and listening ears. You can tell that he loves his job very much. The one thing that I would fix on bart is his hand position. He needs to learn how to hold the reins correctly.

The horse is a bit ewe necked and something just sticks out about his mane. Maybe it just needs to be pulled?


----------



## TroubledTB

I will say that sometimes I have been instructed to use a driving rein rather than proper hand position for a slightly different feel. Perhaps he is just exercising this option? I'm sure an excellent trainer like Bart wouldn't have overlooked such an obvious flaw!


----------



## TroubledTB

I do appreciate Bart's proper attire, maybe something he has done better than RB, dare I say it.


----------



## StormyBlues

Guess where I'm going to train next week!!!?!?!?! 

HORSELAND! I mean, who doesn't want to be 12 and doing Grand Prix Dressage, four star eventing, and Grand Prix Show Jumping! And I LOVE their tack! Maybe I could get sparkles in mine....


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

TroubledTB said:


> RB has some competition, maybe Bart has some openings for the poor people who couldn't get into her barn. He's a little more crude, but very fast, maybe could help with Xcountry times?


Yey furious Dee!
Or however you spell it.

I'm still really interested in this 3' picture. Has it been posted yet?


----------



## MIEventer

You know, Bart may look classical but Rainbow can ride clouds around him !!!

Don't forget that *points fingers at eyes and then points back at you* I'm watching you!!


----------



## StormyBlues

Hmmmmm, maybe Bart can show us the amazingness of how to get a tri colored mane..... because RB might be a little busy.......


----------



## MIEventer

Pffft please. RB's horse has BS's horse beat. Her horse sparkles! 

HELLO!!!!!!!


SPARKLES!!


----------



## StormyBlues

Well HL has like colored tack! I mean, I want a magenta saddle and a lime geen bridle!


----------



## My Beau

To get this back on track....
I would still like to see stormy blues' 3ft. pics.


----------



## StormyBlues

It might not ever get up...


----------



## MIEventer

> To get this back on track....
> I would still like to see stormy blues' 3ft. pics


Oooooh yeah! I'd also like to see pics of her and her eventing team and doing CC


----------



## StormyBlues

Again, with 4 teenagers taking care of a 85 acre farm, not alot of time to try to work out stupid computer videos. I won't be able to get it up and that's that.


----------



## My Beau

StormyBlues said:


> Again, with 4 teenagers taking care of a 85 acre farm, not alot of time to try to work out stupid computer videos. I won't be able to get it up and that's that.


But you seem to post here alot...
You just have to plug the camera in to the computer and attach a picture or 2 to a post


----------



## MIEventer

Stormy, if you enjoy talking the talk, you have to beable to walk the walk.


----------



## StormyBlues

I am on here alot, but THE CAMERA DOESN'T GO INTO MY COMPUTER. It's my dad's. When I get the horse, I will take a vid of us jumping that high. I'm just not able too.


----------



## My Beau

I'll be waiting


----------



## equineeventer3390

I've honestly heard one bad thing about Kim Severson. Her clinics anyway. She held one at my ex-trainer's farm and my trainer said she was making the riders go way too fast out cross country. 2 riders were injured in the training level one and I think one had to go to the emergency room. I definately wouldn't turn down a lesson from her though! My current trainer is really good friends with her and occasionaly stays a few weeks with her. My sister was going to go and take her prelim horse but he hurt himself. If I had to pick someone to ride with it would probably be David O'Connor. Or karen, or both!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Monty Roberts to hone my equine communication skills, Charmayne James, and I'd like to take lessons from anyone who knew what they were doing as an eventer


----------



## MIEventer

Have I got a deal for you Spastic - you move over here, you trailer me around, and I'll teach you how to Event   

Hey, hey?!?!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Psh. I would be all over that if you weren't a gazillion miles away


----------



## MIEventer

> Again, with 4 teenagers taking care of a 85 acre farm, not alot of time to try to work out stupid computer videos. I won't be able to get it up and that's that.


Is it because you are so busy training all these Racehorses?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/race-horse-training-20557/


----------



## My Beau

MIEventer said:


> Is it because you are so busy training all these Racehorses?
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/race-horse-training-20557/


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
and riding with the o'connors


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Jeeze guys, obviously she is the next Karen O'Connor and the breeder of the next Northern Dancer. Hasn't she made that completely clear?


----------



## Spyder

Spastic_Dove said:


> Jeeze guys, obviously she is the next Karen O'Connor and the breeder of the next Northern Dancer. Hasn't she made that completely clear?


 
But she still does not know the oldest continous run stake race in North America or where it is run so she still needs our help.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

True...I imagine it would get confusing being among the elite in every discipline.


----------



## My Beau

Oh oh oh! And practicing Parelli!

Last time I checked, you can't win an Olympic Gold by shaking a stick at a warmblood!


----------



## I Heart Hershey

Jill Henselwood did a clinic here in Victoria this past April and she was.. AMAZING. No other word for it. Best clinic that all the coaches and trainers here had seen in years, hands down they said. She was a great teacher. so if anyone is looking for somewhere to go, give Jill a call in Ontario!! I think she said her email is just [email protected]


----------



## eventerdrew

haha My Beau!


----------



## MIEventer

ROFL Guys!

I LOVE JILL HENSLEWOOD! I would love to train under Beth Underhill.


----------



## Piper182

Normally I would be totally offended and not happy with the people making fun of others but now... i don't.  we are all terrible people and it's awesome.


----------



## wild_spot

I would love to train with Glen Gough, but he's heading over to America. *sigh* Will hopefully be starting lessons with Steve hart once I pay for my saddle and can't wait.


----------



## TroubledTB

Update! I'm officially putting Rainbow Bright back into training, and it's with Bart!! Sure her barn was fancy, her roses lining the drive perfect, the horses all sparkled, but at what price?!? Do you realize the chemicals in the glue they spray on those horses to make them glitter like that! An added feature is that it seals the fur, preventing sweat, something she considers not only acceptable but essential, can't let the boys see us sweat, she commented when I pointed out my horses obvious overheating problem! :shock: She proceeded to point out that I was too fat for her barn, and my horse only acceptable due to her grey coat.  We practiced for a whole hour on the signature wave, the only good thing about the lesson, but that was after two hours of lecture on proper wave concept, appropriate times to use it, unacceptable forms of waving, and wave theory. We also had an hour of cloud calling practice, but I swear, she has all her students blindfolded to the concept that they have been training for years, practice constantly and still can't call a single cloud, while that B!tch is surrounded by them! All she says is to keep trying, your first cloud will come. :evil: My mare was very unipressed by the 14 karat carrots that were the only acceptable treat and would prefer the cheap ones. So at my dissapointment I immediately called Bart and somehow was able to score a lesson with him! Obviously he was willing to overlook my spare tire, as he has experience with this himself and was even more helpful with learning how to cope with these issues.  I think people labled him as unconventional but I realized at my lesson it was just creativity! Who really decided how we should hold the reins and that we shold sit, not stand on our horses! It's all about attitude at his barn, and I like it! RB reminded me of too many fancy hunter rings I showed in, and Bart thinks with the right attitude adjustment my mare will be gowing Grand Prix in no time! Thanks Bart! All trainers should be sent to you! :lol:


----------

